# Looking for original xbox mod chip



## blainy (Jan 22, 2010)

soldered or solderless, and must be on a site that ships to australia. my xbox is a 1.6 model, so it was later in the overall lifespan of the device, if that effects which chips i can use...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to ask why this over a softmod (compatible IDE drives are not hard to find and network storage works very well) but as you asked for hardmods
http://www.eurasia.nu/shop/default.php?cPath=47 have a few.
http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/xbox-mo...ps-c-26_29.html also appear to have a couple.
http://www.quantronics.com.au/products/xbox/modchips

I rate the first two but have not heard of the last one.


----------



## pitoui (Jan 23, 2010)

Quantronics is a reputable seller. The good thing is they're Aussie and you can pick up if you like.


----------



## moosh01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Look into softmod.  Much easier and for Xbox 1 is more practical.  P.M. me if you want more info on softmodding.


----------



## blainy (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah, im looking for a hardware solution, as i CBF tryign to do the swap thing, as i don't trust myself not to screw it up..

if i was to go with the softmod, how easy is it to do?? is it foolproof?? or is there a risk involved in removing the drive whilst it is on??


----------



## moosh01 (Jan 24, 2010)

A softmod for the Xbox is fairly foolproof.  I will find a good tut as it has been quite long since I have done this.  Will PM it to you but may take a couple of days, work tomorrow and then football game(go vikings).  Will get back to you with a reliable tutorial.


----------



## 11811a (Jan 24, 2010)

i have 1 softmodded and 1 hard modded xbox no difference whatsoever softmod easier and cheaper if all you want to do is play backed up games or emulators of dvds its simple search google for softmod installer deluxe sid but if you want to install a bigger hard drive you might need a bit of knowledge though i did it by messing around got it on the 20th try using an app called chimp


----------



## moosh01 (Jan 27, 2010)

If yo can get an action replay this is the way to go,  if you can't you will need to put the hack directly onto the hard drive.  I am still looking for a good Tut.for that. will post when I find it.( this is the way I did it but I am still looking for an easily explainable tut. for it.)  

DISCLAIMER: PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK!! NEITHER THE AUTHOR NOR THE STAFF AT I-HACKED.COM TAKES ANY RESPONSIBILITY IF YOU DESTROY YOUR XBOX. READ ALL THE DOCUMENTATION CAREFULLY BEFORE TRYING TO ATTEMPT ANY MODIFICATION TO YOUR XBOX.
What is Softmodding?
Softmodding is a form of modification you can do to your Xbox, without having to open it. It has become more popular over the last year or so because of the simplicity of it, plus being able to be installed within minutes instead of what can take hours with a modchip.
Once your Xbox is Softmodded, you can proceed to install programs (or store movies, music etc.) on the remaining space on your Xbox E Partition. This partition was designed by Microsoft to be used as a game save location, but since they have allocated around 5 gigabytes to this area, you can easily store your own stuff on there. Just make sure you leave around 400mb free for game saves, most people shouldn?t need more than that.
It will also allow you to play burned DVDs (using DVD Region X) and burned Games. Depending on your Xbox?s DVD Drive you may also be able to use CD-R or CD-RW media for smaller games, or for transferring over data.
What are the advantages / disadvantages of Softmodding?
Advantages
A softmod can be performed a lot easier and quicker than a modchip installation.
A softmod does not physically void your warranty, however the softmod and hacked game save must be removed (and the Microsoft Dashboard restored to its original state) for yourXbox to be completely void free.
You can boot burned media (games and movies) just like a modchip.
You can store information on your Hard Drive like more applications or media (pictures, music, and videos).
You can use FTP to communicate with your Xbox via your PC.
Disadvantages
A softmod can not be turned on or off like a modchip, the only way to turn off a softmod is to remove it.
Installation of a larger hard drive using Softmodding can be very complicated and time consuming.
About Softmod Installer Deluxe v2.0
Softmod Installer Deluxe was created by me (DJB) after experiencing problems Softmodding a friend?s Xbox. I was using the lTools Softmod package for Splinter Cell, only to realize that the only lTools Softmod package which worked on an Xbox 1.6 was the MechAssault package, which I did not have the proper version of.
After about a week of work, I released a very buggy v1.0, which only worked for 007 and installed the Evolution-X dashboard. However 2 days later I released v1.01 which was completely fixed, and in a few weeks released v2.0 which was completely compatible with Action Replay and Mega X-Keysaves. It has been tested on many Xboxes, including the new Xbox 1.6b version, and has been proven to work.
How to get the Softmod files from PC to Xbox Memory Device
There are 5 files within Softmod Installer Deluxe 2.0, which are:
SID.007.AUF.v2.0.Xbox-Hq
SID.MechAssault.v2.0.Xbox-Hq
SID.Splinter.Cell.v2.0.Xbox-Hq
SID.Splinter.Cell.v2.0.NTSC.Xbox-Hq
SID.Splinter.Cell.v2.0.PAL.Xbox-Hq

Please note that there is an extra NTSC and PAL gamesave for Splinter Cell, so make sure you use the correct one for your region.
You can download Softmod installer Deluxe either from Xbins or Bit Torrent.
Now, the 3 most popular ways of transferring the game save are described below:
Transferring via a modded Xbox
1. Launch your Xbox dashboard which has FTP support (Evolution-X etc.)
2. Access your Xbox?s FTP via the PC using a FTP Client (like FlashFXP).
3. Navigate to your Xbox Memory Device (usually is Partition Letters H to O).
4. Navigate to the game save you want to copy over.
5. Transfer the game save to your Memory Device. Please remember that you have to copy over the actual whole folder that has all the letters and numbers in it, NOT just the contents of the folder.
Transferring via Action Replay
1. Open the Action Replay software on your PC.
2. Drag and Drop the zip file into the PC Database.
3. From there you should be able to drag and drop from the PC Database to your Xbox Memory Card.
Transferring via Mega X-Key
1. Copy them to the ?Saves? folder created by the Mega X-Key software. The default location is C:\Program Files\Mega X-Key\saves.
2. Open the Mega X-Key software.
3. Drag and Drop the game saves to your Mega X-Key.
How to use Softmod Installer Deluxe 2.0

Now that you have got the game save onto your memory device, you have to put it on your unmodded Xbox. This is very easily done:
1. Insert the Memory Card and turn on the Xbox.
2. Select Memory on the main MS Dash menu.
3. Select your Memory Card.
4. Select the Game save.
5. Select Copy, and then select your Xbox HDD. After a couple of seconds the game save will be on the Hard Drive. Remember that with Splinter cell there are 2 games, the Linux Installer and the Splinter Cell saves.
Now, reset your Xbox and insert the original game, which is either 007 Agent under Fire, MechAssault, or Splinter Cell. Please note that Xbox Classics versions will not work, so you need to get an old copy of this (second hand would be your best bet).
Once you have loaded the game, you have to load the game save. All three games have different ways of doing this, which is explained below:
007 Agent under Fire: When you're at the main menu of the game, select "Load Mission" and then highlight "Xbox HDD". Press A to boot the Installer.

MechAssault: When you're at the main menu of the game, select "Campaign" and then highlight "Run Linux". The information below should be shown when highlighting this, if so press A to boot the Installer. If not, your version of MechAssault is too new (the exploit was patched in later releases).
Controls: Normal
Difficulty: Regular
Current Level: Going Down Hard

Splinter Cell: When you're at the main menu of the game, select "Load Game" and then highlight "Linux". Press A to boot the Installer.
OK, now we?re ready to start Softmodding your Xbox.
6. Use the "Create C Backup" option to backup your C drive. To back up the Eeprom you'll need to use the Evolution X dashboard. The Eeprom backup is stored at C:\Backup (this can't be changed unfortunately) so please remember this.
7. Install the Softmod. Please note this deletes the MS Dash from C Drive, hence why you have been told to use the backup feature.
8. Install what dashboard you wish to use. Unfortunately due to lack of space I can only put Evolution X and UnleashX in this package, I hope that is good enough. You have the choice to install the dashboard to either C or E Drive.
9. Shut down your Xbox, then restart it, remove the disc, and close the tray. If this has worked like it should, you should see your choice of dashboard (either EvoX or UnleashX). Please note if you boot yourXbox and leave the DVD Tray open it will take you back to the menu where you installed your Softmod.
10. If you want to put the MS Dashboard back on your Xbox, you'll need to put MS Dash 5960 on your Xbox. This comes standard with Xboxes 1.6 and higher, so older Xboxes will need to upgrade. The easiest way to do this (once the box is softmodded) is to use my Auto-Installer Deluxe to delete the files from C Drive and install the latest MS Dash. Note: when this is done you'll have to repeat steps 6 to 9.
11. Restart your Xbox with the DVD tray open to bring up the Softmod menu. Run the "Patch MS 5960" now, and it will put the MS Dash back on C Drive, and patch it so your hacked dashboard can now use it. Note, the MS Dashboard will be called msdash.xbe now, since theXbox still needs the hacked xboxdash.xbe in order to boot the softmod. Once you've selected this option, it will run through some tasks, and then boot PPF-XBOX to do the rest. After PPF-XBOX has done its work it will restart your Xbox.
12. Now is the time to make a backup of your modded C drive. This comes handy just in case a game tries to update your dashboard. If this ever happens, just use the "Restore Mod Backup". If you ever want to remove the Softmod (mainly for Xbox Live purposes) you can restore your backup of C Drive by using the "Restore C Backup" option in the Softmod menu.
Using Softmod Installer Deluxe alongside Auto-Installer Deluxe
Once your Xbox is softmodded, you can proceed to use Auto-Installer Deluxe to customize your Xbox a little more to your own needs. Just a couple of things to remember before you do:
If you Xbox has a stock standard Hard Drive, you can only use Partition E to store programs on.
You might not be able to format your hard drive, so you would have to actually delete all the files from a certain partition if you wanted to clear it.
One of the best features of Softmod Installer Deluxe is that the BIOS included with the installer will search for C:\evoxdash.xbe and E:\evoxdash.xbe, unlike most of the other softmod packages which put their dashboard at C:\Dashboard\default.xbe or E:\Dashboard\default.xbe. The reason I done this was because this is the way that a mochipped Xbox would be set up, and in that sense being more compatible to upgrade to another dashboard, either with Auto-Installer Deluxe or most other Auto-Installer packages available (Slayers, X-Disk etc.)
__________________


----------



## blainy (Jan 27, 2010)

i should have mentioned that i don't have access to an AR for xbox, and really don't like the prices i'm seeing for them online, especially the ones with the saves already on them. this was my main reasoning behind wanting a hardware mod, especially as im wanting to put a new HDD in there as well at some point. what options does this leave me?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2010)

It is not that difficult to find a compatible drive for a softmod:
http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list

As for the AR poke around the AID/SID guide as it has a home made variant:
http://www.aideluxe.com/index.php?title=AI...nual_Appendix_K


----------



## blainy (Jan 27, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> It is not that difficult to find a compatible drive for a softmod:
> http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list
> 
> As for the AR poke around the AID/SID guide as it has a home made variant:
> http://www.aideluxe.com/index.php?title=AI...nual_Appendix_K




i will look into the diy AR thing you mentioned. as for the hdd for a softmod, is the actual swap out process difficult at all? that is the part i am not really liking when i look at tutorials and stuff.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2010)

There are quite a few methods- difficulty is higher than if you were swapping a normal PC hard drive only due to having to mess with the software but even then you could probably just follow along on the menus.

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=244043 is a good guide.

edit:
also http://www.xbox-hq.com/html/xbox-tutorials-153.html

While I have never used this one others rate it so for the sake of completion:
http://www.xbox-hq.com/html/xbox-tutorials-255.html


----------



## blainy (Jan 28, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> There are quite a few methods- difficulty is higher than if you were swapping a normal PC hard drive only due to having to mess with the software but even then you could probably just follow along on the menus.
> 
> http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=244043 is a good guide.
> 
> ...




thanks for those man. its looking alot less scary than i first thought. i assume that if i am able to get a working softmod onto the HDD that is in my xbox already, that i will be able to access stuff like the eeprom code for locking/unlocking somehow via ftp? this is the only part i dont understand from reading the tutorials you linked to


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What are the advantages / disadvantages of Softmodding?
> Advantages
> ...
> A softmod does not physically void your warranty, however the softmod and hacked game save must be removed (and the Microsoft Dashboard restored to its original state) for yourXbox to be completely void free.
> ...



That right there would send me looking for a chip if I ever had to mod an XB1 again. Half the fun of modding that system is all the stuff you can fill the HDD with! I don't know why it's so hard to do with a softmod, never needed to look into it, but with a chip I found it really easy. Just sayin.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2010)

SID which you will probably end up using as well as the underlying methods back up the dash, eeprom and all that is necessary like that when they run. I forget which directories they end up in but it is not hard, also if you get a copy of auto installer deluxe that will get it all sorted as well.

@tbgtbg as you asked the softmod activates fairly late in the boot process by which point the drive has already been "tested"- if it is not locked* then it will error out. Chips and TSOP flash replace the BIOS early on negating this check. For what it is worth though network attached storage has taken off in a big way so films and music can be done that way, granted games do not work like this.

*locking is a part of the IDE/pata spec but one that is often left out as it is not of great use to most people. Indeed xboxes and a handful of custom testing machines for cars are the only things I have seen use them.


----------



## LittleJonny -Tea (Jan 28, 2010)

Email me if you want the hard mod.  I can send you a preflash alladin or DUO clone with LPT rebuild for aud$25 inc express shipping.


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Jan 29, 2010)

Like the other people stated softmodding is not that hard.

All you need is:
- A official xbox controller you no longer use (I read some 3rth party controllers give trouble)
- Official xbox 8 mb memcard 

And one of the following original games:
- James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire
- Splinter Cell (NTSC or PAL) (Not the platinum version)
- Mechassault

There is no need to buy  a action replay if you own the above stuff.

Just follow this tut:
Part1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRtxLsmpSm8...feature=related
Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdZJKjNIads...feature=related

After you installed AR and plugged in the controller and the memstick and installed the drivers you should be able to transfer files to your memstick.
Transfer: Your exploited savegame (Depending on what game you use transfer the zip file that belongs with that game)
And: SID45.NK.Launcher.zip using the AR software

After that is done see here how to complete the install on the xbox itself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko_JRzb_2-A

I done this yesterday and it works like a charm.

Good luck!

If you are unable to find the files needed post back and I will upload them somewhere for you.


----------

